# Spring - Summer 2016



## seton

http://us.longchamp.com/spring-2016-runway-show

The runway show was today.
Lots of LPHs, Penelopes, Powder pink, a new Roseau, a LPC in powder, new prints.

Also from IG


----------



## SmokieDragon

OMG!!! Thanks so much for starting this thread, seton!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

:urock: Seton, I am down with the bug :rain: and some eye candy :couch:  will do me good. 
:tpfrox:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I sight an *olive* (my fav type of green) mini 3D and the printed floral clutch also caught my eye.


----------



## cheidel

Thanks for sharing Seton!!!  Omg, love that drawstring bag!!!


----------



## mermaid.braid

In love with the powder pink LPC, & the tricolor LPH in pink, white & black!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> In love with the powder pink LPC, & the tricolor LPH in pink, white & black!!



As Powder constantly popped out during the show.... it made me think of you! I know you will get something(s) in Powder, won't you?


----------



## bakeacookie

Longchamp's Instagram has some more pics!



This will be interesting 



Definitely want that striped briefcase LP.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> :urock: Seton, I am down with the bug :rain: and some eye candy :couch:  will do me good.
> :tpfrox:




Hope you are feeling better, FH! Take care of urself. 


The new Roseau (Roseau Reversible?) is featherweight (no lining) and reversible. It will retail for 265 pounds and comes in 4 cws.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## seton

the rest from IG


----------



## Precious Happy

Love the last pic! Powder pink and black is a great color combo. Thanks for posting! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> Definitely want that striped briefcase LP.



Me too and the pinstripe Neo looking bag!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Hope you are feeling better, FH! Take care of urself.
> 
> 
> The new Roseau (Roseau Reversible?) is featherweight (no lining) and reversible. It will retail for 265 pounds and comes in 4 cws.



I've always liked the Roseau but couldn't find the right one - now I will wait for next season!!! These are more to my liking


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Hope you are feeling better, FH! Take care of urself.
> The new Roseau (Roseau Reversible?) is featherweight (no lining) and reversible. It will retail for 265 pounds and comes in 4 cws.



Thank you for your well wishes Seton! It had been for days and effectively today, I lost my voice but things always do get better don't they? So I shall ride it out, smile and ogle at the pictures you had posted. 

I am intrigued by the new Roseau. It seems both soft and yet holds its shape well. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I've always liked the Roseau but couldn't find the right one - now I will wait for next season!!! These are more to my liking



I'll  make a guess... the blue and red combo is calling your name? &#128518;


----------



## goldfish19

FINALLY!!! Blush/powder pink in Le Pliage Cuir!!! Also excited about the camel/powder reversible roseau!


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> I sight an *olive* (my fav type of green) mini 3D and the printed floral clutch also caught my eye.



That floral clutch is so cute! It's been a while since Longchamp made one in floral fabric. I remember it came out in yellow floral and pink floral (darshan collection I believe). Such pretty prints!


----------



## slycookies

bakeacookie said:


> Longchamp's Instagram has some more pics!
> 
> View attachment 3149565
> 
> This will be interesting
> 
> ...


 
By law (of my own making), I must own the iridescent!  

Thank you to everyone for posting these pictures.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for your well wishes Seton! It had been for days and effectively today, I lost my voice but things always do get better don't they? So I shall ride it out, smile and ogle at the pictures you had posted.
> 
> I am intrigued by the new Roseau. It seems both soft and yet holds its shape well. Can't wait to see it!



Oh my! You poor thing! You have the best attitude 


The LP Iridescent is leather. Very interesting!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> As Powder constantly popped out during the show.... it made me think of you! I know you will get something(s) in Powder, won't you?



Aww you remembered! I definitely want something in Powder leather  something from LPC (maybe a customized depending on the other colors for the season), and the LPH & reversible Roseau are also calling to me. I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> That floral clutch is so cute! It's been a while since Longchamp made one in floral fabric.Such pretty prints!



It stands out, doesn't it? I love the subtle colours and how they blend harmoniously. Almost like a spring garden water colour painting to me. The challenge now, is how to keep it clean, as there is a lot of white! I also like the generous size, which means I can put tons of things within. I want to use it as a clutch. 






slycookies said:


> By law (of my own making), I must own the iridescent.



This cheerful bling bag caught my attention too. I was thinking... how did LC do that?




seton said:


> Oh my! You poor thing! You have the best attitude.The LP Iridescent is leather. Very interesting!



We make the best out of things.  I'm waiting in line to see the doctor again. It is nearing the weekend. I need to get well!

Leather? This is beyond imagination!




mermaid.braid said:


> Aww you remembered! I definitely want something in Powder leather something from LPC (maybe a customized depending on the other colors for the season), and the LPH & reversible Roseau are also calling to me. I hope you're feeling better!



Pink lovers rejoice! &#128518; Largely because you made an impact with your pink LC collection. I love each and every one in your collection. I second a custom Cuir. Powder looks like the perfect canvas to pair with other colours. It will look outstanding! Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> Oh my! You poor thing! You have the best attitude
> 
> 
> The LP Iridescent is leather. Very interesting!



THe iridescent looks really interesting. I wonder how it'll wear. 



mermaid.braid said:


> Aww you remembered! I definitely want something in Powder leather  something from LPC (maybe a customized depending on the other colors for the season), and the LPH & reversible Roseau are also calling to me. I hope you're feeling better!



Omg. Power with navy! Can't wait to see the possible color combinations.


----------



## changingwoman

I am all over that floral/paint swish print!!!  From Instagram it looks like the print will come in blue too??!?  I'm thinking a small lh and a clutch, if possible...Woohoo!  First print I've loved since I discovered lc!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

changingwoman said:


> I am all over that floral/paint swish print!!!  From Instagram it looks like the print will come in blue too??!?  I'm thinking a small lh and a clutch, if possible...Woohoo!  First print I've loved since I discovered lc!



there is blue too? wow, gotta go look! a small LH sounds lovely. The subtle print looks like it will be easy to pair and will look exceptional with white or anything pastel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

From IG


----------



## changingwoman

frenziedhandbag said:


> From IG




Yay thanks for the pics!!  (For some reason I was having a hard time posting them)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

changingwoman said:


> Yay thanks for the pics!!  (For some reason I was having a hard time posting them)



my pleasure. Thanks for sharing about the blue.  i love that is purplish blue cos purple is my favorite color! I think this shoulder bag is very wearable,  not too busy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

changingwoman said:


> Yay thanks for the pics!!  (For some reason I was having a hard time posting them)



the small size looks like a really fun size.  can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## swdl

seton said:


> http://us.longchamp.com/spring-2016-runway-show
> 
> The runway show was today.
> Lots of LPHs, Penelopes, Powder pink, a new Roseau, a LPC in powder, new prints.
> 
> Also from IG


thanks


----------



## manpursefan

Do you guys know the new LP nylon colors?


----------



## dott

Looking forward to the new colors too.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> the rest from IG


Thanks for sharing.  Love the look of that travel bag, but can't tell what the colorful circles are.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Love the look of that travel bag, but can't tell what the colorful circles are.




I think the circles are suppose to reflect a mood than anything else.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I think the circles are suppose to reflect a mood than anything else.


Thanks for the info.  That's pretty cool.


----------



## tinkerella

I've been looking forward to see the spring summer colors ever since I own a lpc! Thanks for the pics ladies the powder looks amazingggggggggg. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lanit

Can't wait to see the Krinkle pattern metallic Pliage and the two tone Roseaus! Thanks seton!


----------



## MMaiko

"Thank you" shout out to those that shared pictures!!  

I am LOVING all the pink that'll be available, I can't wait to get my girly girl hands on one (or more)!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Fun to see! the bucket bag is so cute!


----------



## SofiaC

all for sharing.  

The reversible Roseau in all d pretty colors r calling out to me.


----------



## tastangan

Has anybody seen pics of the new Le Pliage St Valentin? It looks like a pale pink bag with black leather trim, some words on the front and two hearts on the back. Not sure if it comes in any other colorway.


----------



## mermaid.braid

I can't wait for LPC s/s 2016 to hit stores knowing powder pink is one of the colors, and I'm even more excited now that I see there'll be a sky/baby blue!



(ftom LC's IG)

Looks to be a very spring-appropriate palette so far. I'm looking at the other shoes to try and gauge what the other colors will be...


----------



## slycookies

mermaid.braid said:


> I can't wait for LPC s/s 2016 to hit stores knowing powder pink is one of the colors, and I'm even more excited now that I see there'll be a sky/baby blue!
> 
> View attachment 3156812
> 
> (ftom LC's IG)
> 
> Looks to be a very spring-appropriate palette so far. I'm looking at the other shoes to try and gauge what the other colors will be...


 
Those...are iridescent shoes in the top right!!!!  They might as well take all my money!  Though I've never tried their shoes so maybe it won't work.


----------



## Bebebliss

I cannot wait for the iridescent le pliage to come out... My SA has promised she will grab it for me when it hits the flagship store in NYC... But I can't wait...


----------



## Bebebliss

Love this bag!!!!


----------



## Bebebliss

Also the cuir colors are fab!!!!! Got a sneak peek and they are gorgeous... Some great neutrals and some pops of color.


----------



## gincap

seton said:


> the rest from IG


The pink one and the red clutch so beautifull. That the red clutch have a chain?


----------



## Almi77

I was planning to buy the regular black roseau, but the powder and black one in the new colection is my dream come true


----------



## goldfish19




----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3171730



Those are cute but much too cute for moi.


----------



## seton

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3171730


Hope it comes in other colors. Then maybe.


----------



## mermaid.braid

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3171730



Very cute & sweet! I'd love this as a pouch.


----------



## HesitantShopper

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3171730



those are cute! but super light... eek. lol.


----------



## goldfish19

Le pliage cuir colors for spring 2016:
Black, natural, cherry, blue (from last season) 
Sand, cyclamen pink, cornflower light blue, light pink! (So excited about these 4 colors)

Neo: 
Black, pebble, navy, rose, khaki (greenish)

Le pliage nylon:
Black, garance, gunmetal, navy, bilberry, beige, rose, cyclamen, cornflower blue, boy (light light blue), Pearl, anis (yellow green)


----------



## goldfish19

From ig. Le Pliage Saint Valentin, just one color


----------



## goldfish19

HesitantShopper said:


> those are cute! but super light... eek. lol.




I agree! Too light for me too


----------



## mermaid.braid

goldfish19 said:


> Le pliage cuir colors for spring 2016:
> Black, natural, cherry, blue (from last season)
> Sand, cyclamen pink, cornflower light blue, light pink! (So excited about these 4 colors)
> 
> Neo:
> Black, pebble, navy, rose, khaki (greenish)
> 
> Le pliage nylon:
> Black, garance, gunmetal, navy, bilberry, beige, rose, cyclamen, cornflower blue, boy (light light blue), Pearl, anis (yellow green)



I'm excited about those new LPC colors too. Is Cyclamen supposed to be the same as the one from the very first season of LPC? Also, do you know what shade of pink Rose is supposed to be from LP Néo & LP Nylon?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Cornflower blue sounds lovely.. have we seen that color...


----------



## goldfish19

mermaid.braid said:


> I'm excited about those new LPC colors too. Is Cyclamen supposed to be the same as the one from the very first season of LPC? Also, do you know what shade of pink Rose is supposed to be from LP Néo & LP Nylon?




The cyclamen might not be the same as it has a different color code. Rose for the Neo has the same code as the LPC from 2014  but the nylon seems to be a new shade of rose. I can hardly wait for photos of the actual bags! Wonder when they will start coming in?


----------



## mermaid.braid

HesitantShopper said:


> Cornflower blue sounds lovely.. have we seen that color...



Not a bag pic but I posted a pic of the shoes from LPC: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29304295&postcount=41 Cornflower blue does look pretty 



goldfish19 said:


> The cyclamen might not be the same as it has a different color code. Rose for the Neo has the same code as the LPC from 2014  but the nylon seems to be a new shade of rose. I can hardly wait for photos of the actual bags! Wonder when they will start coming in?



Hmm interesting. Thanks for the info, can't wait to see the bags as well!


----------



## goldfish19

tastangan said:


> Has anybody seen pics of the new Le Pliage St Valentin? It looks like a pale pink bag with black leather trim, some words on the front and two hearts on the back. Not sure if it comes in any other colorway.




Just one color


----------



## seton

goldfish19 said:


> Le pliage cuir colors for spring 2016:
> Black, natural, cherry, blue (from last season)
> Sand, cyclamen pink, cornflower light blue, light pink! (So excited about these 4 colors)
> 
> Neo:
> Black, pebble, navy, rose, khaki (greenish)
> 
> Le pliage nylon:
> Black, garance, gunmetal, navy, bilberry, beige, rose, cyclamen, cornflower blue, boy (light light blue), Pearl, anis (yellow green)





Thx, *Goldfish*! I am most excited for the Kaki Neo and the Anis LPN. Those are my type of greens. In fact, just changed to my kaki LP Croco and green SLGs.


----------



## HesitantShopper

mermaid.braid said:


> Not a bag pic but I posted a pic of the shoes from LPC: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29304295&postcount=41 Cornflower blue does look pretty



Okay, i see it now.. oh, that is real pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3174501
> 
> From ig. Le Pliage Saint Valentin, just one color




This is pretty! I like the black handles and flap. The checklist is really cute. Look forward to seeing this.


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> Not a bag pic but I posted a pic of the shoes from LPC: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29304295&postcount=41 Cornflower blue does look pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm interesting. Thanks for the info, can't wait to see the bags as well!




Oo cornflower looks very pretty! Ok I'm excited!


----------



## goldfish19

Love this!!! Jeremy Scott 2016


----------



## slycookies

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3176650
> 
> Love this!!! Jeremy Scott 2016


 
This is so cute!  But the white will be a pain to keep clean.  Especially if used for travel.    Maybe someone here has some killer ideas to protect it?


----------



## seton

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3176650
> 
> Love this!!! Jeremy Scott 2016




I think you misunderstood. That's an old JS from 2009.
The JS for 2016 is the black TV one that I posted earlier.

http://www.highsnobiety.com/2008/12/12/longchamp-x-jeremy-scott-rose-pliage-bag/


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> I think you misunderstood. That's an old JS from 2009.
> 
> The JS for 2016 is the black TV one that I posted earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.highsnobiety.com/2008/12/12/longchamp-x-jeremy-scott-rose-pliage-bag/




Oh it's for the 10th anniversary! I thought it was for 2016. My mistake! Thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## hitt

goldfish19 said:


> Oh it's for the 10th anniversary! I thought it was for 2016. My mistake! Thank you for pointing it out.


I honestly thought to myself, "YAY! It's back! Time to start saving up!"


----------



## justwatchin

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3176650
> 
> Love this!!! Jeremy Scott 2016


Me too!&#128525;


----------



## tastangan

goldfish19 said:


> Just one color



That's too bad. The pink looks so similar to this year's Cage aux Oiseaux


----------



## bakeacookie

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3176650
> 
> Love this!!! Jeremy Scott 2016



I really want this. How much do the JS pliages go for?


----------



## slycookies

bakeacookie said:


> I really want this. How much do the JS pliages go for?


 
This is an old design from 2009.


----------



## bakeacookie

Oops. Haha. I bet that would be hard to find preloved too.


----------



## goldfish19

So pretty!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

I saw that too! Is this the one? Haha.


----------



## Lemer11040

The roses one is so elegant. I love this cute bag.


----------



## seton

They are starting to add a Spring color or two to the website. Not really noticable unless u know the website by heart like me.

I took a look at the season bible and my thoughts . . . 




goldfish19 said:


> Le pliage cuir colors for spring 2016:
> Black, natural, cherry, blue (from last season)
> Sand, cyclamen pink, cornflower light blue, light pink! (So excited about these 4 colors)



The light pink (as seen on the runway) is called *Girl*. So in some of the lines, you have Boy (a light blue) and Girl (light pink).





> Le pliage nylon:
> Black, garance, gunmetal, navy, bilberry, beige, rose, cyclamen, cornflower blue, boy (light light blue), Pearl, anis (yellow green)



Anis - looks disppointing. Was VERY yellow. Reminded me of Citrine from a few yrs ago.

Pearl - this one is my fave, a beautiful light pearl gray/





HesitantShopper said:


> Cornflower blue sounds lovely.. have we seen that color...




It's called Bleuet/Cornflower. There was a Bleuet a few yrs ago. Might be the same color.


----------



## seton

Roseau Heritage

1. marine/navy - carried over from the last 2 seasons
2. taupe - carried over
3. vegetal/sandy - returning color (see ad below)

That means that Carmine will once again be rested.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> They are starting to add a Spring color or two to the website. Not really noticable unless u know the website by heart like me.
> 
> 
> 
> I took a look at the season bible and my thoughts . . .




You are too good! I'm in awe! I can't even seem to notice the new colours and I thought I'm quite familiar with the US website haha!


----------



## dreva

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3176650
> 
> Love this!!! Jeremy Scott 2016



I don't quite sure but I think i already seen this before? Or am I having a deja vu? 

- edited : already explained by seton


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> You are too good! I'm in awe! I can't even seem to notice the new colours and I thought I'm quite familiar with the US website haha!




Thx! You are too good too.


----------



## lanit

seton said:


> Hope you are feeling better, FH! Take care of urself.
> 
> 
> The new Roseau (Roseau Reversible?) is featherweight (no lining) and reversible. It will retail for 265 pounds and comes in 4 cws.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Really like the pink and Barenia colored one. When do you all think these will be in the stores or website? I'd love a small or medium sized tote.


----------



## seton

lanit said:


> Really like the pink and Barenia colored one. When do you all think these will be in the stores or website? I'd love a small or medium sized tote.




Hello dear. Spring stuff should start trickling in next month.


----------



## lanit

seton said:


> Hello dear. Spring stuff should start trickling in next month.


Hooray! It would be great to see these in for the holiday! Thanks so much dear *seton*! Anything you are eyeing? I enjoyed the latest deep red Roseau but holding off until I see the bi color ones. Wondering if they will be floopy.


----------



## seton

lanit said:


> Hooray! It would be great to see these in for the holiday! Thanks so much dear *seton*! Anything you are eyeing? I enjoyed the latest deep red Roseau but holding off until I see the bi color ones. Wondering if they will be floopy.




I like the Cyclamen in LP Heritage but I am saving most of my pennies for H Spring. I want a lizard Isidore necklace and a Sieste CSGM and I am completely entranced by the new fish scarf. Plus new colorizations of Phoenix. It's gonna be an expensive spring.


----------



## seton

I saw some lp. Took some pix.  They all came out different.  

Cornflower with glacier.


----------



## seton

Cornflower.
Glacier lpc
Pearl
Khaki neo


----------



## seton

Cyclamen with malabar


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Cornflower.
> Glacier lpc
> Pearl
> Khaki neo



I'm liking the Glacier LPC and Khaki Neo  Thanks so much for the pictures!


----------



## herfyjo

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm liking the Glacier LPC and Khaki Neo  Thanks so much for the pictures!



Is the khaki more brown or more olive?  I've been dying for an olive bag.  Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

thanks Seton!
Loving glacier.


----------



## seton

ok, back.

1. Just a reminder that Glacier/Ice Blue is Fall 2015. I included it in pix for comparison of colors.

2. Cornflower reminded me of Azure.

3. Cyclamen seems brighter than mine from a few yrs ago but it just may be the lighting.

4. *Kaki neo* is an army green. Very nice.

5. Pearl was darker than I thought. It's only a shade or 2 lighter than my Argile/Clay LP. Might be redundant to have both.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> ok, back.
> 
> 1. Just a reminder that Glacier/Ice Blue is Fall 2015. I included it in pix for comparison of colors.
> 
> 2. Cornflower reminded me of Azure.
> 
> 3. Cyclamen seems brighter than mine from a few yrs ago but it just may be the lighting.
> 
> 4. *Kaki neo* is an army green. Very nice.
> 
> 5. Pearl was darker than I thought. It's only a shade or 2 lighter than my Argile/Clay LP. Might be redundant to have both.



Oh, that slipped right by me-that glacier is ice  blue. I think the last time I was looking in person I was focused on pebbles and Penelope and ignored the restso I don't think I've seen ice blue in person. In leather anyways. It looks so bright online. I have too many blue bags but I'm sure I don't have anything close to glacier or powder...


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> ok, back.
> 
> 1. Just a reminder that Glacier/Ice Blue is Fall 2015. I included it in pix for comparison of colors.



Thanks so much for clarifying  Glacier / Ice Blue never made it to my country so it looked so foreign to me in your picture.


----------



## SmokieDragon

herfyjo said:


> Is the khaki more brown or more olive?  I've been dying for an olive bag.  Thanks!



Hi! I'm not the one who posted the picture - please see seton's explanation a couple of posts below yours


----------



## seton

one more pic.

it's blurry but most color-true of them all.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm liking the Glacier LPC and Khaki Neo  Thanks so much for the pictures!



+1! I think the Khaki Neo is a very versatile colour.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> 4. *Kaki neo* is an army green. Very nice.



Thank you for the pictures Seton!
I need to see that Kaki Neo in person!


----------



## Almi77

For those who are interested in the new reversible roseau my sa told me they would be between 330 and 360 euros (prices for Spain). There is also a long handle version of the bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> +1! I think the Khaki Neo is a very versatile colour.



I may not get it as a bag but maybe as a clutch in this style: http://uk.longchamp.com/small-leather-goods/le-pliage-neo/clutch-2598578?sku=85453


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I may not get it as a bag but maybe as a clutch in this style



Good idea! This is quite a handy size.


----------



## manpursefan

Thanks for the pics! Looks like I'm getting a classic color this season. I'm not really feeling the SS 2016 colors.


----------



## justwatchin

seton said:


> one more pic.
> 
> it's blurry but most color-true of them all.



Love Pearl!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Really liking the iridescent. Rough pricing?


----------



## MMaiko

Many thanks for the pictures and descriptions of the colors, it helps to know as much as possible.

You all are fantastic!


----------



## seton

Rubans D'Or


----------



## seton

kaki neo


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Rubans D'Or



Well i'll be, i saw that last weekend lol. My first ever into a LC shop.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Rubans D'Or



Very light body colour, love the stripes. The material looks textured...? Love the black textured leather!  Thanks so much for the picture!




seton said:


> kaki neo



This almost looks black in colour!


----------



## seton

The new green


----------



## seton

Penelope wristlets


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Very light body colour, love the stripes. The material looks textured...? Love the black textured leather!  Thanks so much for thecolour!



Yes it is a heavy twill material


----------



## EGBDF

It looks like Bloooomies has some of the new colors online


----------



## bakeacookie

Bloomies as a tatami one!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Yes it is a heavy twill material



Oic! Needs to be checked out in person 




seton said:


> Penelope wristlets



I'm loving this wristlet


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Rubans D'Or



----------------------------------------
Got this from the French LC website (http://fr.longchamp.com/sacs/ruban-daposor/sac-porte-main-1512620), which I've translated using Google Translate:
*
Colour
*Golden*

Dimensions*
25 x 23 x 16 cm

*Price*
160 &#8364; 

Handbag  

This small removable shoulder bag for a focused along the body , dressed in striped canvas graphic Golden Ribbon .  

Ruban d'Or features the stripe. Soft and resistant , the linen and cotton bags are printed with a gold metal film , creating a rendering authentic , chic and bright. Then add nylon straps for a decidedly exotic graphic and visual : an atmosphere that invites to travel as city breaks .


*Details*

*Outside     *
1 main zippered compartment with snap closure flap     
1 removable shoulder strap with snap closure

*Inside* 
2 patch pockets on the front     
1 zippered pocket on the back

*Care*
Accessories Finish: Black Nickel 
Body: Cotton fabric laminated cotton canvas 
Garnish: cowhide 
Lining: Polyester - Jacquard ribbons Longchamp

--------------------------------------

From this link (http://www.fr.wsw.longchamp.com/products/women/ruban-daposor#2), it looks like they have a Medium "Neo" Style too (32 x 28 x 17 cm) as well as 2 Cabas (open tote) sizes!


----------



## CrazyLV

Does colour of 'fusil' same as 'gunmetal'?

I saw those very similar colour yet tag inside different number and label?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

seton said:


> kaki neo




This. 
Is. 
So. 
Cool.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> It looks like Bloooomies has some of the new colors online



Neiman also had the new colors for a while. The bloomies colors photographed better.





SmokieDragon said:


> Oic! Needs to be checked out in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving this wristlet





SmokieDragon said:


> ----------------------------------------
> Got this from the French LC website (http://fr.longchamp.com/sacs/ruban-daposor/sac-porte-main-1512620), which I've translated using Google Translate:
> *
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> From this link (http://www.fr.wsw.longchamp.com/products/women/ruban-daposor#2), it looks like they have a Medium "Neo" Style too (32 x 28 x 17 cm) as well as 2 Cabas (open tote) sizes!
> *


*

Thx, bae. Yes, that was the medium that I took pic of. It's g
hard to see in pix but the ivory cotton twill has a metallic gold overlay. Very light application so it will only glisten under certain lighting. I think u might be able to get the sense of the metallic effect in my second photo upthread.






CrazyLV said:



			Does colour of 'fusil' same as 'gunmetal'?

I saw those very similar colour yet tag inside different number and label?
		
Click to expand...


Yes, Fusil is french for Gun.


I also looked at this LPH portfolio clutch. It's $475 which would make it the least expensive LPH bag they offer. 
Note the glossy blackened hardware. I think they are calling it 'Black Nickel' as opposed to the Bronze HW you can get in Personalized.*


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Thx, bae. Yes, that was the medium that I took pic of. It's g
> hard to see in pix but the ivory cotton twill has a metallic gold overlay. Very light application so it will only glisten under certain lighting. I think u might be able to get the sense of the metallic effect in my second photo upthread.



You're very welcome and thanks for pointing out the metallic overlay in your second photo. I totally missed that! Light-coloured twill makes me nervous tho... I'm not very careful


----------



## seton

LP st valentin Case

It only come in one cw - Girl - and it's lighter than the LP Cage in Pale Pink. It's like a pinkish white.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> LP st valentin Case
> 
> It only come in one cw - Girl - and it's lighter than the LP Cage in Pale Pink. It's like a pinkish white.



That's cute!


----------



## dodowin

seton said:


> LP st valentin Case
> 
> It only come in one cw - Girl - and it's lighter than the LP Cage in Pale Pink. It's like a pinkish white.




I like this one a lot!


----------



## CrazyLV

seton said:


> Yes, Fusil is french for Gun.



Thank you Seton

so both colour are in 2015
is this correct - first colour Fusil then second gunmetal, isn't?


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> LP st valentin Case
> 
> It only come in one cw - Girl - and it's lighter than the LP Cage in Pale Pink. It's like a pinkish white.



Yessss, I was hoping there would be a pouch! I'll probably pass on the bag so it'll be nice to have a little something from this collection. Thanks for sharing


----------



## seton

CrazyLV said:


> Thank you Seton
> 
> so both colour are in 2015
> is this correct - first colour Fusil then second gunmetal, isn't?



They are the same color.






mermaid.braid said:


> Yessss, I was hoping there would be a pouch! I'll probably pass on the bag so it'll be nice to have a little something from this collection. Thanks for sharing



You're welcome.


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> LP st valentin Case
> 
> It only come in one cw - Girl - and it's lighter than the LP Cage in Pale Pink. It's like a pinkish white.



That's adorable!


----------



## Susangria

It looks like Bloomingdale's has the Neo Khaki. It fills a void in the recent color line-up!


----------



## seton

Looks like Nordy has updated with the spring prices. I dont see anything horrible for leather prices.

The most noticable change is the LP pochettes, now $55 (formerly $50)


----------



## divineprada

SmokieDragon said:


> ----------------------------------------
> Got this from the French LC website (http://fr.longchamp.com/sacs/ruban-daposor/sac-porte-main-1512620), which I've translated using Google Translate:
> *
> Colour
> *Golden*
> 
> Dimensions*
> 25 x 23 x 16 cm
> 
> *Price*
> 160 
> 
> Handbag
> 
> This small removable shoulder bag for a focused along the body , dressed in striped canvas graphic Golden Ribbon .
> 
> Ruban d'Or features the stripe. Soft and resistant , the linen and cotton bags are printed with a gold metal film , creating a rendering authentic , chic and bright. Then add nylon straps for a decidedly exotic graphic and visual : an atmosphere that invites to travel as city breaks .
> 
> 
> *Details*
> 
> *Outside     *
> 1 main zippered compartment with snap closure flap
> 1 removable shoulder strap with snap closure
> 
> *Inside*
> 2 patch pockets on the front
> 1 zippered pocket on the back
> 
> *Care*
> Accessories Finish: Black Nickel
> Body: Cotton fabric laminated cotton canvas
> Garnish: cowhide
> Lining: Polyester - Jacquard ribbons Longchamp
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> From this link (http://www.fr.wsw.longchamp.com/products/women/ruban-daposor#2), it looks like they have a Medium "Neo" Style too (32 x 28 x 17 cm) as well as 2 Cabas (open tote) sizes!




Oh my god! Now this is something to look forward to when the Spring Summer 2016 collection comes. I've got my eye on the Le Pliage one. It's great news that the material is laminated cotton canvas.[emoji7]


----------



## mermaid.braid

I like the slight tweaks in design of the Longchamp 2.0 bucket bag:




Available in two sizes, this one and a slightly bigger one. Also comes in ecru/black.


----------



## divineprada

My local Longchamp boutique just got stocks of the Rubans D'Or. I love stripes and the stripes on this Le Pliage is love![emoji7] I wish it comes in a darker color though. The canvas material is not coated.[emoji20] Making it a magnet for dirt. Too bad because this one is so pretty! And I love the red zipped flap pocket inside. And it's Made in France!


----------



## dodowin

divineprada said:


> My local Longchamp boutique just got stocks of the Rubans D'Or. I love stripes and the stripes on this Le Pliage is love![emoji7] I wish it comes in a darker color though. The canvas material is not coated.[emoji20] Making it a magnet for dirt. Too bad because this one is so pretty! And I love the red zipped flap pocket inside. And it's Made in France!
> 
> View attachment 3216343




Love this bag!  It sits well when wearing it!  I need to check it out.  Totally agree that it will be crazy to maintain.  Did you purchase it?  Do you have a picture of the inside?


----------



## OneMoreDay

divineprada said:


> My local Longchamp boutique just got stocks of the Rubans D'Or. I love stripes and the stripes on this Le Pliage is love![emoji7] I wish it comes in a darker color though. The canvas material is not coated.[emoji20] Making it a magnet for dirt. Too bad because this one is so pretty! And I love the red zipped flap pocket inside. And it's Made in France!
> 
> View attachment 3216343




It's a beauty! Too bad it's not coated though.


----------



## hitt

divineprada said:


> My local Longchamp boutique just got stocks of the Rubans D'Or. I love stripes and the stripes on this Le Pliage is love![emoji7] I wish it comes in a darker color though. The canvas material is not coated.[emoji20] Making it a magnet for dirt. Too bad because this one is so pretty! And I love the red zipped flap pocket inside. And it's Made in France!
> 
> View attachment 3216343


Thank you for sharing the photos. It's so chic. I agree, I wish it was coated so it would be easier to maintain.


----------



## changingwoman

Any idea when the new prints (specifically the red/blue floral/paint swish) will appear on the website? TIA


----------



## pbnjam

divineprada said:


> My local Longchamp boutique just got stocks of the Rubans D'Or. I love stripes and the stripes on this Le Pliage is love![emoji7] I wish it comes in a darker color though. The canvas material is not coated.[emoji20] Making it a magnet for dirt. Too bad because this one is so pretty! And I love the red zipped flap pocket inside. And it's Made in France!
> 
> View attachment 3216343




This bag looks perfect for your outfit. I saw this at the boutique too. It's very pretty. But I have one canvas bag and already I got a small stain on the lining. So I would be scared of canvas too. [emoji16][emoji28]


----------



## seton

divineprada said:


> My local Longchamp boutique just got stocks of the Rubans D'Or. I love stripes and the stripes on this Le Pliage is love![emoji7] I wish it comes in a darker color though. The canvas material is not coated.[emoji20] Making it a magnet for dirt. Too bad because this one is so pretty! And I love the red zipped flap pocket inside. And it's Made in France!
> 
> View attachment 3216343



love it with ur outfit 





changingwoman said:


> Any idea when the new prints (specifically the red/blue floral/paint swish) will appear on the website? TIA




It's called* Splash* and it should show up next wk but the webmaster aint always prompt.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

divineprada said:


> My local Longchamp boutique just got stocks of the Rubans D'Or. I love stripes and the stripes on this Le Pliage is love![emoji7] I wish it comes in a darker color though. The canvas material is not coated.[emoji20] Making it a magnet for dirt. Too bad because this one is so pretty! And I love the red zipped flap pocket inside. And it's Made in France!
> 
> View attachment 3216343




Very cute but I can see color transfer from my jeans when this is worn cross body.


----------



## changingwoman

seton said:


> It's called* Splash* and it should show up next wk but the webmaster aint always prompt.




Wonderful, thanks seton!  I'll try to be patient


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> kaki neo



Woooo... I like this one. Need to see it irl.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Penelope wristlets



Adorable tassels. It looks rather flat though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm loving this wristlet



Me too! I like the tassel on it and the subtle logo. Adorable. It just looks flat to me. Need to see it in person.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Me too! I like the tassel on it and the subtle logo. Adorable. It just looks flat to me. Need to see it in person.



I saw it irl the other day. So soft and felt floppy. Didn't make note of the tassel tho cos I was admiring the wrist attachment


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Me too! I like the tassel on it and the subtle logo. Adorable. It just looks flat to me. Need to see it in person.



it IS flat. It's the same shape and size as the Cage and Miaou pouch. You can see side views on bloomies site.


the roseau reversible is also getting a wristlet


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> it IS flat. It's the same shape and size as the Cage and Miaou pouch. You can see side views on bloomies site.
> 
> 
> the roseau reversible is also getting a wristlet



That's a pity. Can't fit much into it. Love that Roseau reversible wristlet too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> the roseau reversible is also getting a wristlet



These wristlets are lovelier than the Penelope wristlets IMHO. 

These Roseau Reversibles look wonderful but I just noticed the handles are short. Without a shoulder strap, it might be a deal breaker for me


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a pity. Can't fit much into it. Love that Roseau reversible wristlet too!



Call it weird but I like flat pouches and wristlets - I didn't realise you were referring to the wristlet itself being flat, which it most definitely is


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a pity. Can't fit much into it. Love that Roseau reversible wristlet too!



I like flat pouches a lot but prefer them in 10-11 inches. 
8-9 inches are not as useful, I have found. I dont have any of the LC flat pouches for a reason.





SmokieDragon said:


> These wristlets are lovelier than the Penelope wristlets IMHO.
> 
> These Roseau Reversibles look wonderful but I just noticed the handles are short. Without a shoulder strap, it might be a deal breaker for me




I dont think any of these wristlets are for me. Maybe the Reversible will come in something besides short handle tote? Not sure.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> These wristlets are lovelier than the Penelope wristlets IMHO.
> 
> These Roseau Reversibles look wonderful but I just noticed the handles are short. Without a shoulder strap, it might be a deal breaker for me



I agree about the Roseau wristlet looking prettier than the Penelope. Hoping that a shoulder strap comes along with the handbags too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Call it weird but I like flat pouches and wristlets - I didn't realise you were referring to the wristlet itself being flat, which it most definitely is



&#9786; I prefer wristlets with a bit of depth so that it doesn't look bulky when filled.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I like flat pouches a lot but prefer them in 10-11 inches.
> 8-9 inches are not as useful, I have found.



I have not succumbed to any of LC flat pouches as yet but the Roseau wristlet looks so chic. *tempted. The Cuir cosmetic pouches are more useful for me with the added depth.


----------



## smokeandmirrors

I've been eyeing LC for a while now and seeing the iridescent one, I fear I may just have to take the plunge and buy it... -Surprisingly, I also really like a few of the grey ones in the men collection!- Somebody save me?


----------



## herfyjo

I'm currently visiting France. There's no LC boutique in my town but I have a lot of selection  at the local department stores. Prices are amazing here compared to the US. What's weird is that there's nothing for spring here yet. Still all the old colors, including the white handled bags. I was hoping to get some of the new colors here at the lower price. Will try to hit the boutique in another town next week. For now, I'll just enjoy everyone else's pics.


----------



## mintmatcha

I like the evnelope clutch! looks roomy..


----------



## AP919

I was just looking something up to show someone, and I noticed that there are no medium/smalls on the website for the Le Pliage nylons: http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/32461.  Are they being discontinued?

Thanks!


----------



## thedseer

This may be old news, but the new colors are already up on Longchamp USA for the personalized Le Pliage. Fall colors still up too for customized. Guess I better decide soon!


----------



## AP919

By the way, Bloomingdale's has had a bunch of new colors and styles from the spring line for a few weeks now.  If anyone needs anything, I have SAs at a few different locations, so let me know (I shop around, and it comes in handy for a wide selection and time-zone-wise!).


----------



## sleepykris

Gosh, iridescent is so pretty.  Can't wait to see it here on the forum


----------



## divineprada

dodowin said:


> Love this bag!  It sits well when wearing it!  I need to check it out.  Totally agree that it will be crazy to maintain.  Did you purchase it?  Do you have a picture of the inside?



Sorry for replying just now. Tons of work! Anyway, I didn't get it, dodowin. I'm still deciding whether I'll take the risk of owing a light colored canvas bag. Oh the stress of keeping it clean! I wasn't able to take a photo of the interior. I'll try to when my local boutique gets new stocks. Surprisingly, the bag is sold out in both Le Pliage sizes. What's left is the open tote style.


----------



## divineprada

pbnjam said:


> This bag looks perfect for your outfit. I saw this at the boutique too. It's very pretty. But I have one canvas bag and already I got a small stain on the lining. So I would be scared of canvas too. [emoji16][emoji28]



It does, doesn't it, pbnjam? Sorry to hear about the stain on your canvas bag. I'm so tempted to get the Rubans but keeping it clean is going to be challenge.


----------



## divineprada

seton said:


> love it with ur outfit
> 
> Thanks, seton!


----------



## dodowin

divineprada said:


> Sorry for replying just now. Tons of work! Anyway, I didn't get it, dodowin. I'm still deciding whether I'll take the risk of owing a light colored canvas bag. Oh the stress of keeping it clean! I wasn't able to take a photo of the interior. I'll try to when my local boutique gets new stocks. Surprisingly, the bag is sold out in both Le Pliage sizes. What's left is the open tote style.




Oh, I should check out the open tote one then. I love light colour purses and I would use them even in snowy winter.  I know I am crazy but I don't like seeing everyone wearing black colour everywhere in winter time.  I just need some pop of colour.  [emoji13]


----------



## gardencakeparty

does anyone know when the st valentine edition will be released please?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

gardencakeparty said:


> does anyone know when the st valentine edition will be released please?




It's on the Nordstrom website.


----------



## seton

I played with the Roseau Reversibles. The 14 inch is $520 plus tax and the 15 inch is $535. Those are for short handle. There was a 15 long handle version also.
The outside leather is subtly striated texture and the inside is also lightly pebbled texture leather, not resin as i thought. I prefer the inside leather to the outside leather since it looks like either chevre or calf but it also looks more delicate. Still, looks like a winner in my book.


I also played with the new LPC cosmetic case. They discontinued the old style in this past sale. 
The good news is that there is no more side zipper. The zipper is on the top. 
The bad news is that it is almost double the price at $165 plus tax.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> I played with the Roseau Reversibles. The 14 inch is $520 plus tax and the 15.5 inch is $535. Those are for short handle. There was a 15 long handle version also.
> The outside leather is subtly striated texture and the inside is also lightly pebbled texture leather, not resin as i thought. I prefer the inside leather to the outside leather since it looks like either chevre or calf but it also looks more delicate. Still, looks like a winner in my book.
> 
> 
> I also played with the new LPC cosmetic case. They discontinued the old style in this past sale.
> The good news is that there is no more side zipper. The zipper is on the top.
> The bad news is that it is almost double the price at $165 plus tax.



Thanks for the info. Will the long handle version of the reversible tote go over the shoulder?


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the info. Will the long handle version of the reversible tote go over the shoulder?



yes, it's a shoulder bag.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> yes, it's a shoulder bag.



Thanks -- I will have to check it out!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

When did this one come out? I hadn't seen it before


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3235550
> 
> When did this one come out? I hadn't seen it before




I believe this is a Bloomingdales exclusive. 2015 maybe?


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> There was a 15 long handle version also.
> The outside leather is subtly striated texture and the inside is also lightly pebbled texture leather, not resin as i thought. I prefer the inside leather to the outside leather since it looks like either chevre or calf but it also looks more delicate. Still, looks like a winner in my book.



Can't wait to see the long handle version! Thanks so much for the detailed description!


----------



## dianagrace

The new spring items are on Longchamp.com now. Unfortunately, nothing is available to be ordered yet. 

When it is available I am getting this bag. I love the Foulonne line and this color is beautiful. I am getting a pink neo too.


----------



## bakeacookie

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3235550
> 
> When did this one come out? I hadn't seen it before



Bloomie's exclusive and showed up online like mid December. 

The Longchamp splash and illusion are really cute!
http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/41870
http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/42056


----------



## goldfish19

I noticed that they replaced the name for the new blue Le Pliage Cuir. From cornflower, it's now blueberry.


----------



## dodowin

bakeacookie said:


> Bloomie's exclusive and showed up online like mid December.
> 
> 
> 
> The Longchamp splash and illusion are really cute!
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/41870
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/42056




I love the illusion piece!!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## slycookies

I hope someone will report back after seeing the Heritage Luxe (striped) in Khaki.  I'm intrigued to know if it goes as green as the website shows.  

Any thoughts on the jungle street print?  http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/jungle-street/crossbody-bag-1648624?sku=41945


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Bloomie's exclusive and showed up online like mid December.



I really like Splash in Coral Red. It looks perfect for summer!


----------



## juls12

frenziedhandbag said:


> I really like Splash in Coral Red. It looks perfect for summer!



It only comes as a short handle version in coral red, doesn't it?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

juls12 said:


> It only comes as a short handle version in coral red, doesn't it?



There is a blue too. It is pretty too. Available in MSH, MLH, LLH and a very roomy clutch!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

dianagrace said:


> The new spring items are on Longchamp.com now. Unfortunately, nothing is available to be ordered yet.
> 
> When it is available I am getting this bag. I love the Foulonne line and this color is beautiful. I am getting a pink neo too.



I've got my eye on this tote as well. Understated but chic. Planning to buy it in boring old black.  I've always loved my foulonne pieces too.


----------



## Anya20

I love the pink powder leather pliage! &#128522;


----------



## peacelovesequin

I think I'm going to take the plunge and get the LC 2.0 Crossbody bag (Ecru/black).


----------



## peacelovesequin

The LC Splash is also beautiful.


----------



## Stellanaturaray

dreaming of her...


----------



## tinkerella

Anya20 said:


> I love the pink powder leather pliage! [emoji4]




Me too!!!! It's so beautiful....... Think it's gonna be a popular color for sure. Wish I could see it in real life though !


----------



## Anya20

tinkerella said:


> Me too!!!! It's so beautiful....... Think it's gonna be a popular color for sure. Wish I could see it in real life though !



I know! &#128522;


----------



## Stellanaturaray

I know! I heard now it's not coming to the states until March  sigh...


----------



## slycookies

bakeacookie said:


> Longchamp's Instagram has some more pics!
> 
> View attachment 3149565
> 
> .


 

According to my local store, the iridescent line is called "Irise"  (in German).  At least in Germany, it is being carried in the flagship in Munich.

Next on my list is to try is Zurich (as it is closer).


----------



## seton

The flagship in nyc is where I saw it.


----------



## slycookies

seton said:


> The flagship in nyc is where I saw it.


 
Do you know if there's a list of flagship stores?  I did some Googling, but couldn't find clear designation.


----------



## seton

slycookies said:


> Do you know if there's a list of flagship stores?  I did some Googling, but couldn't find clear designation.



I dont think LC lists it anywhere. I know that in USA, the two flagships are Madison and Soho.
 I know that in UK, the Bond St is the flagship.
 Rome is another flagship. 
Don't know which are the flagships in France.


----------



## slycookies

seton said:


> I dont think LC lists it anywhere. I know that in USA, the two flagships are Madison and Soho.
> I know that in UK, the Bond St is the flagship.
> Rome is another flagship.
> Don't know which are the flagships in France.


 
Thanks!  So far I've found via Google:

France - Paris - Champs Elysees
Italy - Rome and Milan
Switzerland - Zurich 
Germany - München and Köln 
Austria - Wien (Vienna)

Thanks to Seton:
UK - Bond St and Regent St (London)
USA - Soho and Madison (New York)


----------



## HellaGood

slycookies said:


> Thanks!  So far I've found via Google:
> 
> France - Paris - Champs Elysees
> Italy - Rome and Milan
> Switzerland - Zurich
> Germany - München and Köln
> Austria - Wien (Vienna)
> 
> Thanks to Seton:
> UK - Bond St and Regent St (London)
> USA - Soho and Madison (New York)


Do you think only flagship stores will have it?
Did you tried to call the lots of stores in germany? http://de.longchamp.com/stores

I could have a look at the berlin stores. 

greetings from berlin


----------



## slycookies

HellaGood said:


> Do you think only flagship stores will have it?
> Did you tried to call the lots of stores in germany? http://de.longchamp.com/stores
> 
> I could have a look at the berlin stores.
> 
> greetings from berlin


 
I started with the list of stores from the link and contacted Stuttgart as my closest store.  The Stuttgart store told me to contact the flagship in München about purchasing.  So I feel that it will be limited to these stores.

I talked to München yesterday but they don't have it in house but would let me know when it is. I think this is the best option for right now as Longchamp's list doesn't identify which are flagship and I'd hate to waste their time and mine calling around to ask.  My German is okay only to a point where I get very slow.  

Thank you so much for the offer!    Hate to send you on a wild chase when I have a store on it. 

I think I will prefer to see in person to decide if it's worth it.  Hopefully Zurich will write back soon as it's only an hour away versus the four for München.  If not maybe München will ship to me.


----------



## historygal

Does anyone have live shots of the new cuir clutch/pouch?  I wish they would bring back the old style with the wrist strap.


----------



## goldfish19

historygal said:


> Does anyone have live shots of the new cuir clutch/pouch?  I wish they would bring back the old style with the wrist strap.




This one?


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> This one?
> View attachment 3249066



It's nice that the zipper is on the top, but I think I'd like it better if it didn't zip around the sides, and just went straight across the top.


----------



## historygal

goldfish19 said:


> This one?
> View attachment 3249066



That's the one.  I like the top zip, but I think it changes the look.  It looks more like a cosmetic bag to me than a clutch.  Not bad, just different.


----------



## historygal

I still like this older style best with the wrist strap.  It had more versatility in that I could use it as a pouch or a quick grab and go bag in a larger tote to hold some cash, phone, and keys.


----------



## EGBDF

historygal said:


> That's the one.  I like the top zip, but I think it changes the look.  It looks more like a cosmetic bag to me than a clutch.  Not bad, just different.



I liked the lm cuir clutch-easier to open than the cuir, and it had a removable wrist strap. Not very big though.


----------



## goldfish19

I wish they made the pouch bigger. I agree- the top zip should just have been at the top and the bottom should have been wider/ deeper. I just can't put so much in the previous front zip pouch. 

The metal plate on the front of the LM cuir wristlet doesn't appeal to me, though. When was this discontinued?


----------



## historygal

goldfish19 said:


> I wish they made the pouch bigger. I agree- the top zip should just have been at the top and the bottom should have been wider/ deeper. I just can't put so much in the previous front zip pouch.
> 
> The metal plate on the front of the LM cuir wristlet doesn't appeal to me, though. When was this discontinued?




Either 2013 or 2014 when they discontinued the matching lm Cuir matching totes.  

I like the little button on the new style that matches the button on the flap of the bags, but I wish they would add the detachable wrist strap.


----------



## goldfish19

historygal said:


> Either 2013 or 2014 when they discontinued the matching lm Cuir matching totes.
> 
> I like the little button on the new style that matches the button on the flap of the bags, but I wish they would add the detachable wrist strap.




Yes cute button detail. But the price increase is not cool. Maybe when on sale? Although I'd like to see a side view as well. Not sure if it's as shallow as the previous style.


----------



## seton

historygal said:


> Either 2013 or 2014 when they discontinued the matching lm Cuir matching totes.
> 
> I like the little button on the new style that matches the button on the flap of the bags, but I wish they would add the detachable wrist strap.



Spring 2015 was the last season they had those LM Cuirs clutches.





goldfish19 said:


> Yes cute button detail. But the price increase is not cool. Maybe when on sale? Although I'd like to see a side view as well. Not sure if it's as shallow as the previous style.




If it's not as shallow, then it's almost as shallow.


----------



## mary79

Anyone seen these in real life?

http://pt.longchamp.com/pliage/product/38051

http://pt.longchamp.com/pliage/product/38053


----------



## sleepykris

seton said:


> Oh my! You poor thing! You have the best attitude
> 
> 
> The LP Iridescent is leather. Very interesting!




Seton, what size is the iridescent leather in the picture?  I just ordered the small iridescent and have no idea of the size.


----------



## sleepykris

Bebebliss said:


> I cannot wait for the iridescent le pliage to come out... My SA has promised she will grab it for me when it hits the flagship store in NYC... But I can't wait...




Did you end picking this up?  The bags are in now at the Madison store.


----------



## sleepykris

OneMoreDay said:


> Really liking the iridescent. Rough pricing?




$180, $ 640 and $730.  I'm trying to figure out if they are the same size as the neo cross bodies?


----------



## OneMoreDay

sleepykris said:


> $180, $ 640 and $730.  I'm trying to figure out if they are the same size as the neo cross bodies?



Thanks for sharing! Now I'm trying to figure out if I want the Iridescent or this quilted one since my wardrobe is pretty much black, white, red and some other very, very neutral colours like khaki green and grey. I've been wanting to be a bit more adventurous with my accessories so these new bags caught my eye.


----------



## sleepykris

OneMoreDay said:


> Thanks for sharing! Now I'm trying to figure out if I want the Iridescent or this quilted one since my wardrobe is pretty much black, white, red and some other very, very neutral colours like khaki green and grey. I've been wanting to be a bit more adventurous with my accessories so these new bags caught my eye.
> 
> View attachment 3249674




I honestly think iridescent is like a neutral!  But that may just be me!


----------



## sleepykris

By the way, seton posted an awesome picture comparing the sizes in the "iridescent Longchamp" thread.  The small is really small, doesn't look like the neo crossbody I thought it was


----------



## fabuleux

The best store to shop Longchamp in Paris is the boutique located Rue du Faubourg St. Honoré. That's the historical store. Might even see one of the Cassegrain family members there... They are very hands-on with their company.


----------



## swdl

slycookies said:


> Thanks!  So far I've found via Google:
> 
> France - Paris - Champs Elysees
> Italy - Rome and Milan
> Switzerland - Zurich
> Germany - München and Köln
> Austria - Wien (Vienna)
> 
> Thanks to Seton:
> UK - Bond St and Regent St (London)
> USA - Soho and Madison (New York)


Belgium-Brussels(avenue louise and galerie de la reine)


----------



## HellaGood

Slycookies: i sometimes have the feeling they dont put the whole Collection in the store at once, there just seem to come more by Time. In one Berlin Store they have lots from the new stuff but also still Sale items. 
Maybe i can take pictures. I would also not buy without seeing it irl.
Hope you are lucky to get it from München &#128522; can you really Order it in Every store and they send it to you? Let uns know when  you have it!


----------



## slycookies

HellaGood said:


> Slycookies: i sometimes have the feeling they dont put the whole Collection in the store at once, there just seem to come more by Time. In one Berlin Store they have lots from the new stuff but also still Sale items.
> Maybe i can take pictures. I would also not buy without seeing it irl.
> Hope you are lucky to get it from München &#128522; can you really Order it in Every store and they send it to you? Let uns know when  you have it!


 
In the United States, I had no issue ordering from across the country to be sent to me (though there I contacted the end store directly).  Since I am in contact directly with München, this will probably the option here.

If you do have any pictures, I'm sure the forum would love to see!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

So what's on everyone's spring collection wish list? Would love to hear!


----------



## seton

Stellanaturaray said:


> So what's on everyone's spring collection wish list? Would love to hear!



Nothing too much since I have a couple of big ticket items planned from other brands. 

So far for spring, I have bought:

1. navy SOL 1899

thinking of getting:

2. foulonne bracelet with the charms (wish they were in nickel finish tho)
3. a couple of LPC key cases
4. LPC sneakers in Girl or Sandy
5. Pearl nylon in SE, either Eiffel or Personalized
6. another Roseau, Navy in either Reversible or Heritage

I got the call when the first LPH Cyclamen of the season arrived. Usually the first batches are MIF but these were already MIC so I passed.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stellanaturaray said:


> So what's on everyone's spring collection wish list?



&#128154; 3D 3/4 zip wallet in Khaki
&#128154; 3D Clutch in either Khaki or Midnight
&#128154; Neo bigger backpack in Khaki
&#128153; Roseau Reversible Clutch in Navy
&#128153; 2.0 Card Case in either Black or Black/Blue combo
&#128153; LP Scarf in Navy or Pink
&#128151; something in Cyclamen from LPC
&#128151; something in Splash. loving both colors
&#128151; LP cosmetic case in Cyclamen (purchased, yay!)
&#10084; 2.0 black Bucket Bag 
(purchased, hooray!)


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Love your lists ladies!!! I want sneakers too!!! I ordered my medium LPH in the girl/black/ecru. Paid for as a pre order. My s/a said there were literally only 15 shipping to the U.S. From Paris. I was like, here's my cc! Lol[emoji12]


----------



## Stellanaturaray

The bucket bag is so nice! Everyone send pics as things come into your collection please! I'm also going to my outlet store (20 minutes away, danger!) to see what's available next week. Fingers crossed for some good finds!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stellanaturaray said:


> I want sneakers too! I was like, here's my cc![emoji12]



The sneakers are lovely. Well made with good sole support. I love the iridescent espadrilles too. only 15? Wow, so glad that you snagged one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stellanaturaray said:


> I'm also going to my outlet store (20 minutes away, danger!) to see what's available next week. Fingers crossed for some good finds!



Woohoo! Good luck and you know we are looking forward to your haul!


----------



## lvdreamer

Stellanaturaray said:


> So what's on everyone's spring collection wish list? Would love to hear!



My S/S 16 wishlist consists of a Khaki Neo Small Satchel, but I need to see Khaki in real life to make sure that the green is the right shade for me.


----------



## Stellanaturaray

I've seen the khaki! It's beautiful! Love it in the 3D!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

I went shopping earlier than I planned and picked out a few new scarves, possibly a medium bilberry neo ( use my black one everyday) and fall2014 leopard/black sneakers. Help! Yay or nay on the sneakers? I'll find a pic!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Yay or nay?


----------



## pbnjam

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3256296
> 
> Yay or nay?




Yay! I like leopard prints. I have a pair of flats and sneakers in leopard too. These look nice!


----------



## EGBDF

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3256296
> 
> Yay or nay?



yes!!


----------



## seton

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3256296
> 
> Yay or nay?




Theyre hawt but calf hair is prone to getting bald spots with wear.


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Thanks guys! Can't decide! I really like the new neo black ones that are current


----------



## Stellanaturaray

But these are super stylish [emoji18][emoji18][emoji18]
I prob won't wear them everyday...so maybe no bland spots? Which ones do you want Seton?


----------



## seton

Stellanaturaray said:


> But these are super stylish [emoji18][emoji18][emoji18]
> I prob won't wear them everyday...so maybe no bland spots? Which ones do you want Seton?



I actually like the ones u picked out. I knew which ones they were before the pix but they're a little special - mixed media - and pricy IIRC. Are u at woodbury? are u gonna take pix?


----------



## MMaiko

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3256296
> 
> Yay or nay?



Yay!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Yes, Woodbury!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

There's a black and white pair too that I liked but I can't find pix


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Seton, are you local?


----------



## seton

Stellanaturaray said:


> Seton, are you local?




lol, what is considered 'local'? I am not 20 min from woodbury, that's for sure.


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Lol! Ny?!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Stellanaturaray said:


> So what's on everyone's spring collection wish list? Would love to hear!



1.) The Lambskin Leather trench 
2.) Crossbody bag (Ecru/black)
3.) Le Cuir (Girl) 
4.) Penelope (any color)


----------



## peacelovesequin

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3256296
> 
> Yay or nay?



Those are cute!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Stellanaturaray said:


> There's a black and white pair too that I liked but I can't find pix



How much were they? Did they have larger sizes?


----------



## seton

peacelovesequin said:


> 1.) The Lambskin Leather trench
> 2.) Crossbody bag (Ecru/black)
> 3.) Le Cuir (Girl)
> 4.) Penelope (any color)



Is the lambskin coat on the website? They usually do one every spring but I dont see it this time. Great list!




Stellanaturaray said:


> Lol! Ny?!



Sure.


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Amazing list!!! I love everything g on it!!!


----------



## Stellanaturaray

I'm considering a Penelope at some point too


----------



## peacelovesequin

seton said:


> Is the lambskin coat on the website? They usually do one every spring but I dont see it this time. Great list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.




Here's the link to the trench: http://us.longchamp.com/ready-wear/coat-8806agn?sku=44028

It's OOS


----------



## peacelovesequin

Stellanaturaray said:


> I'm considering a Penelope at some point too



It's so contemporary and chic. Plus I love the fringed tassels.


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Yeah...it's so well constructed too! That coat is AMAZE!!!


----------



## seton

peacelovesequin said:


> Here's the link to the trench: http://us.longchamp.com/ready-wear/coat-8806agn?sku=44028
> 
> It's OOS




Oh I see. I think of it as a dress coat bc of the waist. 
OOS is the default setting. They havent gotten it in yet.


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Not sure if they have larger sizes. I'm a 39 and they had. They also have a few other pairs, colorful.


----------



## Stellanaturaray

These or the leopards?


----------



## Stellanaturaray

I need help deciding! [emoji15]


----------



## EGBDF

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3256621
> View attachment 3256622
> 
> I need help deciding! [emoji15]



I'm still liking the first ones (leopard) that you posted the best. But you are the one wearing them, so which one appeals to you the most at first glance?


----------



## Stellanaturaray

The leopards! 
My S/A agreed as well! 
Thank you!!!


----------



## EGBDF

stellanaturaray said:


> the leopards!
> my s/a agreed as well!
> thank you!!!



:d


----------



## juls12

Stellanaturaray said:


> View attachment 3256296
> 
> Yay or nay?



Yay! Those are awesome


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Thanks guys. &#128578;&#128578;&#128578;&#128578;


----------



## slycookies

As an update, the Zurich boutique said the iridescent bag is very limited and they will only get one bag.  They'll let me know when it's in.


----------



## seton

Gooooooooo sly!!!!!


----------



## slycookies

seton said:


> Gooooooooo sly!!!!!



Working on it.  I hope Munich comes through more right now.  Swiss exchange rate blows.  Now it's just a matter of who's first!


----------



## seton

I am going to pass a non flagship store in a hour.  Lmk if u need pix


----------



## sleepykris

slycookies said:


> As an update, the Zurich boutique said the iridescent bag is very limited and they will only get one bag.  They'll let me know when it's in.




What size were you looking for?  Is the store getting only one bag only???  [emoji54]. That makes me want to keep the small too but it's way too small for my needs.


----------



## sleepykris

seton said:


> I am going to pass a non flagship store in a hour.  Lmk if u need pix




Always love your pictures!


----------



## seton

ok, back.
 some observations:

1. LPC Girl is darker than LPH Girl and Honore Girl. I LOVED the LPC Girl.

2. I found where to find country of origin on the Reversibles. There is a tag on the side seam on the textured side and it is blind stamped on the underside of the tag. All the ones I saw were MIF. I was told the Navy was the most popular colorway.

3. Rose/Pink in Neo was like LP Candy Pink from a few yrs ago.


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Thanks Seton! I went last week and I loved the LPC Girl too!!


----------



## goldfish19

Thank you for the info! When I first saw the girl on the runway I was so sure I was going to get it. I even told myself I might need 2 sizes- small and medium LPC.


----------



## slycookies

sleepykris said:


> What size were you looking for?  Is the store getting only one bag only???  [emoji54]. That makes me want to keep the small too but it's way too small for my needs.



I sent them a picture of the medium and they said there were to receive one piece due to the exclusive nature of the line.  

It's a bit unclear if they meant one of the medium or one each of the line.

I'd loved a medium but I think at that price point may have to stick with a small.  I'd rather spend my time in Europe working, traveling wherever/whenever possible than on a bag..


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> ok, back.
> some observations:
> 
> 1. LPC Girl is darker than LPH Girl and Honore Girl. I LOVED the LPC Girl.
> 
> 2. I found where to find country of origin on the Reversibles. There is a tag on the side seam on the textured side and it is blind stamped on the underside of the tag. All the ones I saw were MIF. I was told the Navy was the most popular colorway.
> 
> 3. Rose/Pink in Neo was like LP Candy Pink from a few yrs ago.




I love LPC girl! I saw her at Macys and thought what a pretty shade of pink. [emoji1]


----------



## pbnjam

goldfish19 said:


> Thank you for the info! When I first saw the girl on the runway I was so sure I was going to get it. I even told myself I might need 2 sizes- small and medium LPC.




Wow nice! Can't wait to see your reveal.


----------



## sleepykris

slycookies said:


> I sent them a picture of the medium and they said there were to receive one piece due to the exclusive nature of the line.
> 
> It's a bit unclear if they meant one of the medium or one each of the line.
> 
> I'd loved a medium but I think at that price point may have to stick with a small.  I'd rather spend my time in Europe working, traveling wherever/whenever possible than on a bag..




The Madison SA told me that there may be other pastel pieces that were made that the store did not order.  The price hike from the small pouchette to the medium crossbody is almost $500, which makes me think there may have been a small crossbody made?  Seton's picture didn't show it though, so maybe not.  I wish someone who is at a flagship store in France could post pictures.  It is expensive and I'm not sure about the lasting quality, and drat, I ended up with the large too.  I usually refuse to pay more than $500 but this collection is an exception for me due to the limited nature and I really love the look.  

If anyone has the pastel, would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## slycookies

sleepykris said:


> The Madison SA told me that there may be other pastel pieces that were made that the store did not order.  The price hike from the small pouchette to the medium crossbody is almost $500, which makes me think there may have been a small crossbody made?  Seton's picture didn't show it though, so maybe not.  I wish someone who is at a flagship store in France could post pictures.  It is expensive and I'm not sure about the lasting quality, and drat, I ended up with the large too.  I usually refuse to pay more than $500 but this collection is an exception for me due to the limited nature and I really love the look.
> 
> If anyone has the pastel, would love to hear your thoughts.



Don't tempt me to make a weekend run to Paris.  

I hope one of my stores gets it soon. *fingers crossed*


----------



## seton

sleepykris said:


> The Madison SA told me that there may be other pastel pieces that were made that the store did not order.  The price hike from the small pouchette to the medium crossbody is almost $500, which makes me think there may have been a small crossbody made?  Seton's picture didn't show it though, so maybe not.  I wish someone who is at a flagship store in France could post pictures.  It is expensive and I'm not sure about the lasting quality, and drat, I ended up with the large too.  I usually refuse to pay more than $500 but this collection is an exception for me due to the limited nature and I really love the look.
> 
> If anyone has the pastel, would love to hear your thoughts.




Price progressions dont work logically so I see nothing askance. Altho I do agree that the size selection is a little weird but French companies often are.


----------



## EGBDF

slycookies said:


> Don't tempt me to make a weekend run to Paris.
> 
> I hope one of my stores gets it soon. *fingers crossed*



Come on, slycookies! It'll be fun.


----------



## seton

OK, I'm confused. Why do we need a pic from France again? I know for a fact that it only came in 3 sizes.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> OK, I'm confused. Why do we need a pic from France again? I know for a fact that it only came in 3 sizes.



ah, you're right-I see your picture in the iridescent thread. SO, the 3 bags and some shoes then?


----------



## slycookies

EGBDF said:


> ah, you're right-I see your picture in the iridescent thread. SO, the 3 bags and some shoes then?



I think there's a jacket too.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> ah, you're right-I see your picture in the iridescent thread. SO, the 3 bags and some shoes then?




There is a jacket and a parka too. The parka is on the website so I just took a look at the composition. It says that the Iridescent is "100% Lambskin with metallic leaf" so there you go.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> There is a jacket and a parka too. The parka is on the website so I just took a look at the composition. It says that the Iridescent is "100% Lambskin with metallic leaf" so there you go.



I'd like something in an SLG. Cute and pretty and unique, but not my thing for a bag, and I'd worry that come Autumn the 'leaf' would fall off . Ha. I do love lambskin though.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> I'd like something in an SLG. Cute and pretty and unique, but not my thing for a bag, and I'd worry that come Autumn the 'leaf' would fall off . Ha. I do love lambskin though.




You read my mind, GF! Thinking of getting the small to use as a pouch. Metallic aint my thing for handbags. If I see it at the end of season, I'll take it as a sign. :dots:


----------



## sleepykris

seton said:


> There is a jacket and a parka too. The parka is on the website so I just took a look at the composition. It says that the Iridescent is "100% Lambskin with metallic leaf" so there you go.




Yay!  Mystery solved.  Metallic leaf worries me a bit, but it's so pretty


----------



## seton

Girl LPC and Pink Neo


----------



## bakeacookie

I'm typically not a pink girl, but that pink is gorgeous!


----------



## MMaiko

I'd like to see the pink LPC in person; and the color of the cuir is so soft and feminine.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Both pinks are gorgeous! Girl in Cuir looks so delicate and on trend.


----------



## sleepykris

seton said:


> Girl LPC and Pink Neo




I love that pink neo!


----------



## tinkerella

seton said:


> Girl LPC and Pink Neo




Those pinks are gorgeous ! Just in time for Valentine's Day as well  Need to head down to my local store to see the cuir soon.


----------



## bakeacookie

Are there any patterns/colors exclusive to Europe this season? (sort of like the Bang tote, that wasn't in US).


----------



## youngster

bakeacookie said:


> Are there any patterns/colors exclusive to Europe this season? (sort of like the Bang tote, that wasn't in US).



I'd love to know the answer to that! I'll be going to Europe later this year, hope to swing through Paris even for just 2 or 3 days so I'll check out the Longchamp boutiques there.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I really don't need to add to my LP collection but don't think I can resist something LP in Cyclamen - either MSH or SSH - and a khaki neo medium handbag.


----------



## bakeacookie

youngster said:


> I'd love to know the answer to that! I'll be going to Europe later this year, hope to swing through Paris even for just 2 or 3 days so I'll check out the Longchamp boutiques there.




I've checked the France and UK sites and nothing on the Le Pliage line seems to differ :/ maybe there isn't one this season. If they're offered here, it's much cheaper here once they go on sale.


----------



## youngster

bakeacookie said:


> I've checked the France and UK sites and nothing on the Le Pliage line seems to differ :/ maybe there isn't one this season. If they're offered here, it's much cheaper here once they go on sale.



Thanks for that info.  Maybe as we get closer to spring there will be something new. I'll keep my eye on the France site.


----------



## bakeacookie

youngster said:


> Thanks for that info.  Maybe as we get closer to spring there will be something new. I'll keep my eye on the France site.




I'll be in the UK in March so I'll post if I spot anything different!


----------



## youngster

bakeacookie said:


> I'll be in the UK in March so I'll post if I spot anything different!



That would be great!  Have fun on your trip, I love the UK, I haven't been there in years so I really need to work that into our schedule somehow soon.


----------



## bakeacookie

youngster said:


> That would be great!  Have fun on your trip, I love the UK, I haven't been there in years so I really need to work that into our schedule somehow soon.




Thank you! Have fun on your European adventure as well! [emoji4]

I do know that Selfridges is having a promo exclusive to them. If you buy a tote, it has a other item with it (smaller tote, coin pouch). It's in classic colors, black, navy, bilberry, so if anyone is in the market for that, those are a good deal since those don't go on sale. 

Still want limited editions though. Will update you all!


----------



## youngster

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you! Have fun on your European adventure as well! [emoji4]
> 
> I do know that Selfridges is having a promo exclusive to them. If you buy a tote, it has a other item with it (smaller tote, coin pouch). It's in classic colors, black, navy, bilberry, so if anyone is in the market for that, those are a good deal since those don't go on sale.
> 
> Still want limited editions though. Will update you all!



Thank you!
When I was in Europe last year, I picked up a couple cuir items for myself and a couple totes for gifts.  I was happy with the prices I got and the dollar has strengthened even further since that time so it'll be a good time for you to be there.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> don't think I can resist something LP in Cyclamen - either MSH or SSH - and a khaki neo medium handbag.



Same here, I couldn't resist Cyclamen too and got a cosmetic case to satisfy that pink craving. I will like something in Khaki Neo too, torn between a small handbag or the large backpack.


----------



## slycookies

I asked at the Munich store and they had no exclusives to Europe.  Maybe other locations do, or they haven't gotten anything yet.  

I didn't see anything but the reversables are pretty neat.  I love the marble pattern too but too much went towards the iridescent for me to consider right now


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I've been wondering what's up with the Cocchino line. The bags and descriptions were posted up on U.S. longchamp.com in January, along with the rest of the Spring 2016 collection, even though of course many of the items were not yet in stock. Then the Cocchino bags disappeared from U.S. longchamp.com a few weeks ago, but they remain listed on the other international Longchamp websites. Does that mean the bags won't be available in the U.S.? Or it could just be a webmaster oversight perhaps. Thought maybe seton or someone else might know....


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I've been wondering what's up with the Cocchino line. The bags and descriptions were posted up on U.S. longchamp.com in January, along with the rest of the Spring 2016 collection, even though of course many of the items were not yet in stock. Then the Cocchino bags disappeared from U.S. longchamp.com a few weeks ago, but they remain listed on the other international Longchamp websites. Does that mean the bags won't be available in the U.S.? Or it could just be a webmaster oversight perhaps. Thought maybe seton or someone else might know....





ok, I'll ask the USA buying executive and get back to you with what they say .


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> ok, I'll ask the USA buying executive and get back to you with what they say .



You rock!  Thanks so much.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I've been wondering what's up with the Cocchino line. The bags and descriptions were posted up on U.S. longchamp.com in January, along with the rest of the Spring 2016 collection, even though of course many of the items were not yet in stock. Then the Cocchino bags disappeared from U.S. longchamp.com a few weeks ago, but they remain listed on the other international Longchamp websites. Does that mean the bags won't be available in the U.S.? Or it could just be a webmaster oversight perhaps. Thought maybe seton or someone else might know....





i got confirmation that cocchino wasn't bought for the US. 
no reason was given.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> i got confirmation that cocchino wasn't bought for the US.
> no reason was given.



Interesting. It's so nice to have access to insider info. Thanks again for checking. I appreciate it.


----------



## Almi77

Photos of the reversible roseau, short and long handle. I really liked it.


----------



## Almi77

Short handles


----------



## LuvAllBags

Almi77 said:


> Photos of the reversible roseau, short and long handle. I really liked it.




Very pretty! I didn't notice there were different handle lengths on this one, but I'm excited to see both options.


----------



## bakeacookie

That reversible one is cool!


----------



## EGBDF

Almi77 said:


> Short handles



I like these color combinations.
I need a closed tote so thankfully my wallet is safe from these


----------



## yubonita

Almi77 said:


> Short handles







Almi77 said:


> Photos of the reversible roseau, short and long handle. I really liked it.




I had a look at these two today and they are gorgeous!! And the leather seemed to be of really good quality! [emoji7]


----------



## Almi77

I also think the quality of the leather is fantastic in both sides of the bag, especially on the smooth side.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Almi77 said:


> Photos of the reversible roseau, short and long handle. I really liked it.


Thanks for sharing these photos. I did not realise there is a long handle version. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Almi77 said:


> Photos of the reversible roseau, short and long handle. I really liked it.


I like the colorful cosmetic cases at the back too.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Almi77 said:


> Photos of the reversible roseau, short and long handle. I really liked it.



This is a stunner. Great photo.


----------



## seton

roseau unboxing and reversing 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzSsny5nra4


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> roseau unboxing and reversing



Stunning bag! The clean lines make it so versatile. I can see it working for both work and play. The leather looks fabulous too. I appreciate the dual colors but unsure whether it works for me as the lighter colour meant greater maintenance but I guess even if non reversed, the lighter colour is still a joy to look at when one reaches in for something. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> roseau unboxing and reversing
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzSsny5nra4




I loooovvveee it! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Almi77

seton said:


> roseau unboxing and reversing
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzSsny5nra4



I love it even more now &#128525;. Can't wait until my birthday in june to get it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> roseau unboxing and reversing
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzSsny5nra4



Thanks so much!


----------



## seton

Showing the inside of the R Reversible wristlet: same leather lining as inside of the Cabas
Also showing where u can find where it is made. This one says MIT.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> roseau unboxing and reversing
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzSsny5nra4




I like these colors! Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Showing the inside of the R Reversible wristlet.



Even the wristlet is reversible? Wow! I originally wanted to get this but a tad hesitant now after reading about the plastic coating that bubbles.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Even the wristlet is reversible? Wow! I originally wanted to get this but a tad hesitant now after reading about the plastic coating that bubbles.




it is not really reversible but it is indeed leather lined.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> it is not really reversible but it is indeed leather lined.


That sounds luxurious. Thank you for the info. [emoji4]


----------



## tinkerella

Finally saw the girl LPC in person! Took a photo to share it with you ladies. 
Such a pretty pink [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] sorry it's not the best picture due to the lighting in the boutique. This is the small size. Ahhhh it's beautiful but it's SGD$710 which is insane [emoji20]


----------



## goldfish19

tinkerella said:


> Finally saw the girl LPC in person! Took a photo to share it with you ladies.
> Such a pretty pink [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] sorry it's not the best picture due to the lighting in the boutique. This is the small size. Ahhhh it's beautiful but it's SGD$710 which is insane [emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288215




I love this shade of pink!!! It's darker than what I expected though. But still gorgeous. I wonder if it's the yellow light that makes it look darker.


----------



## moose81

tinkerella said:


> Finally saw the girl LPC in person! Took a photo to share it with you ladies.
> Such a pretty pink [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] sorry it's not the best picture due to the lighting in the boutique. This is the small size. Ahhhh it's beautiful but it's SGD$710 which is insane [emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288215



Oh my.  That color is gorgeous!


----------



## tinkerella

goldfish19 said:


> I love this shade of pink!!! It's darker than what I expected though. But still gorgeous. I wonder if it's the yellow light that makes it look darker.




You're right it is darker in the pic I posted! Couldn't capture the real colour with the lighting. It is actually a cool tone baby pink. Very very sweet!


----------



## tinkerella

moose81 said:


> Oh my.  That color is gorgeous!




It really is! So tempted to get the cuir wallet just to satisfy owning something in this colour.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Tried on the Roseau Reversible (Navy with Pink interior) tote today at the boutique. I love the texture on the leather. As typical of LC, it is very light. To me, it is a versatile bag that can be both dressed up and down. Despite the fact that it does not come with a long crossbody strap, I was drawn to it. It just looked so simple and minimalistic. The SA however confirmed that it is not recommended to reverse the bag too often, as rippling will occur.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tinkerella said:


> Finally saw the girl LPC in person! Took a photo to share it with you ladies.
> Such a pretty pink [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] sorry it's not the best picture due to the lighting in the boutique. This is the small size. Ahhhh it's beautiful but it's SGD$710 which is insane [emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288215




Oooooh - I love it!


----------



## Almi77

My future reversible roseau in black/pink. I see him every day because I work near a Longchamp store &#128525;&#128525;&#129300;&#10084;


----------



## jpark2

Almi77 said:


> My future reversible roseau in black/pink. I see him every day because I work near a Longchamp store [emoji7][emoji7]&#129300;[emoji173]




I've been eyeing that bag too, except with the long handles. I'm a little worried about the rippling/bubbling issues that could arise from reversing the bag, though...& I saw someone post about how it feels like plastic due to the coating. Still pondering!


----------



## Almi77

Blissroads said:


> I've been eyeing that bag too, except with the long handles. I'm a little worried about the rippling/bubbling issues that could arise from reversing the bag, though...& I saw someone post about how it feels like plastic due to the coating. Still pondering!



Well, it is coated leather but softer than saffiano. I've read about bubbling in the roseau, but always referring to the classic line. I think I will not reverse the bag very often. I really like the black side and the detail of pink showing from the inside.


----------



## jpark2

Almi77 said:


> Well, it is coated leather but softer than saffiano. I've read about bubbling in the roseau, but always referring to the classic line. I think I will not reverse the bag very often. I really like the black side and the detail of pink showing from the inside.




Yes, it's a beautiful combo!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Almi77 said:


> My future reversible roseau in black/pink. I see him every day because I work near a Longchamp store [emoji7][emoji7]&#129300;[emoji173]




Ooh - this is the one I like too.


----------



## Konicek007

seton said:


> Cyclamen with malabar


Hi, i am about to get Cyclamen..is the colour really beautifully bright pink? 
On some departments stores websites it's not that bright..it looks more like this:


----------



## Konicek007

Im really hoping that it looks like this..


----------



## IndigoRose

konicek007 said:


> im really hoping that it looks like this..



I have it on the bottom right


----------



## Konicek007

IndigoRose said:


> I have it on the bottom right
> 
> View attachment 3302095


Oh lovely..thank you


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Hey all! Does anyone have the "pink" Le pliage? I'm really interested in it but haven't gotten a chance to get to see it in person. Very curious about the color IRL.


----------



## seton

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Hey all! Does anyone have the "pink" Le pliage? I'm really interested in it but haven't gotten a chance to get to see it in person. Very curious about the color IRL.




I am not going to get it bc it's a cool pink. Kinda reminded me of Bubble from last yr. It's lighter than the Neo Pink.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

seton said:


> I am not going to get it bc it's a cool pink. Kinda reminded me of Bubble from last yr. It's lighter than the Neo Pink.




Thank you seton! I was hoping for more muted than that. I'm also very interested in Pearl, I might stop by Nordstrom this week to check them out.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Hey all! Does anyone have the "pink" Le pliage? I'm really interested in it but haven't gotten a chance to get to see it in person. Very curious about the color IRL.



Hi, i have the new pink, it does remind me a lot of bubble, like seton said, but it's lighter, i show it here next to bubble for comparison. I wanted this pink because it will go well with some clothes i have, i didn't thought though i would like it so much until i brought it home. I like it very much, more than bubble.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Ann_Margaret said:


> Hi, i have the new pink, it does remind me a lot of bubble, like seton said, but it's lighter, i show it here next to bubble for comparison. I wanted this pink because it will go well with some clothes i have, i didn't thought though i would like it so much until i brought it home. I like it very much, more than bubble.




Ohhhh now I like it again! I'm gonna swing by Nordstrom tomorrow, I might need this! Thank you for the pic!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ann_Margaret said:


> Hi, i have the new pink, it does remind me a lot of bubble, like seton said, but it's lighter, i show it here next to bubble for comparison. I wanted this pink because it will go well with some clothes i have, i didn't thought though i would like it so much until i brought it home. I like it very much, more than bubble.




I like it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Konicek007

Here is my new Medium Tote in Cyclamen 2016!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Konicek007 said:


> Here is my new Medium Tote in Cyclamen 2016!




Love it!!! This is my fave spring LP color.


----------



## pbnjam

Konicek007 said:


> Here is my new Medium Tote in Cyclamen 2016!




Love this color! [emoji175]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Konicek007 said:


> Here is my new Medium Tote in Cyclamen 2016!




Beautiful!!! I love that style tote [emoji6]


----------



## ManilaMama

Konicek007 said:


> Here is my new Medium Tote in Cyclamen 2016!



OH this is too pretty! The boutique here where I live sold out of it FAST. I wanted a coin purse haha.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Konicek007 said:


> Here is my new Medium Tote in Cyclamen 2016!


Very pretty! I have the LP cosmetic pouch of it and adore its cheerfulness. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> i got confirmation that cocchino wasn't bought for the US.
> no reason was given.



Sands Point Shops actually got the Cocchino bags in stock even though U.S. longchamp.com is not carrying them. I ordered the small crossbody in black. Will post pics when I get it.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Sands Point Shops actually got the Cocchino bags in stock even though U.S. longchamp.com is not carrying them. I ordered the small crossbody in black. Will post pics when I get it.



Great! Cant wait to see your review.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Sands Point Shops actually got the Cocchino bags in stock even though U.S. longchamp.com is not carrying them. I ordered the small crossbody in black. Will post pics when I get it.



Nice, looking forward to your thoughts when you get it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I received the Cocchino crossbody bag and its a keeper. I was looking for a dressier minibag to wear when going out to dinner with DH or when going wine tasting (our favorite hobby lol) and this will work perfectly. &#127863;&#127863;This summer we are taking a trip to Bordeaux to celebrate a milestone birthday of mine and this bag is definitely going with me, probably along with several Neos. 

Here are some quick pics. It's a boxy bag but the leather is soft and supple, not stiff or the type that will scratch easily. Strap drop is about 22.5"-23" and I am 5'4" and can wear it crossbody or straight down on one shoulder. 

The body of the bag measures about 8" wide x 7" high x 3" deep. Because of its depth it can really hold a lot. I filled it with relatively big stuff in the pic below, just to show as an example. It's holding both a mini umbrella and a sunglasses case (normally I would carry one or the other, depending on the weather, not both); a midsize continental wallet (in a minibag I'd usually skip the full wallet and just carry a card case or put my cash/ID/credit cards in the zipped pocket); and an iPhone 6 plus.

And its made in France. And I got it for 20% off thanks to a Sands Point Shops coupon code.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received the Cocchino crossbody bag and its a keeper. I was looking for a dressier minibag to wear when going out to dinner with DH or when going wine tasting (our favorite hobby lol) and this will work perfectly. &#127863;&#127863;This summer we are taking a trip to Bordeaux to celebrate a milestone birthday of mine and this bag is definitely going with me, probably along with several Neos.
> 
> Here are some quick pics. It's a boxy bag but the leather is soft and supple, not stiff or the type that will scratch easily. Strap drop is about 22.5"-23" and I am 5'4" and can wear it crossbody or straight down on one shoulder.
> 
> The body of the bag measures about 8" wide x 7" high x 3" deep. Because of its depth it can really hold a lot. I filled it with relatively big stuff in the pic below, just to show as an example. It's holding both a mini umbrella and a sunglasses case (normally I would carry one or the other, depending on the weather, not both); a midsize continental wallet (in a minibag I'd usually skip the full wallet and just carry a card case or put my cash/ID/credit cards in the zipped pocket); and an iPhone 6 plus.
> 
> And its made in France. And I got it for 20% off thanks to a Sands Point Shops coupon code.



Thanks for your pics-it does look nice. I like the lining, and how LC can do structured but still soft!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> Thanks for your pics-it does look nice. I like the lining, and how LC can do structured but still soft!



Thank you! Reminds me a little of how the Quadri bags are structured yet soft, although the Cocchino leather is a bit thicker than the Quadri leather.


----------



## slycookies

Beautiful bag!!


----------



## swdl

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received the Cocchino crossbody bag and its a keeper. I was looking for a dressier minibag to wear when going out to dinner with DH or when going wine tasting (our favorite hobby lol) and this will work perfectly. &#127863;&#127863;This summer we are taking a trip to Bordeaux to celebrate a milestone birthday of mine and this bag is definitely going with me, probably along with several Neos.
> 
> Here are some quick pics. It's a boxy bag but the leather is soft and supple, not stiff or the type that will scratch easily. Strap drop is about 22.5"-23" and I am 5'4" and can wear it crossbody or straight down on one shoulder.
> 
> The body of the bag measures about 8" wide x 7" high x 3" deep. Because of its depth it can really hold a lot. I filled it with relatively big stuff in the pic below, just to show as an example. It's holding both a mini umbrella and a sunglasses case (normally I would carry one or the other, depending on the weather, not both); a midsize continental wallet (in a minibag I'd usually skip the full wallet and just carry a card case or put my cash/ID/credit cards in the zipped pocket); and an iPhone 6 plus.
> 
> And its made in France. And I got it for 20% off thanks to a Sands Point Shops coupon code.


----------



## thedseer

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received the Cocchino crossbody bag and its a keeper. I was looking for a dressier minibag to wear when going out to dinner with DH or when going wine tasting (our favorite hobby lol) and this will work perfectly. &#127863;&#127863;This summer we are taking a trip to Bordeaux to celebrate a milestone birthday of mine and this bag is definitely going with me, probably along with several Neos.
> 
> Here are some quick pics. It's a boxy bag but the leather is soft and supple, not stiff or the type that will scratch easily. Strap drop is about 22.5"-23" and I am 5'4" and can wear it crossbody or straight down on one shoulder.
> 
> The body of the bag measures about 8" wide x 7" high x 3" deep. Because of its depth it can really hold a lot. I filled it with relatively big stuff in the pic below, just to show as an example. It's holding both a mini umbrella and a sunglasses case (normally I would carry one or the other, depending on the weather, not both); a midsize continental wallet (in a minibag I'd usually skip the full wallet and just carry a card case or put my cash/ID/credit cards in the zipped pocket); and an iPhone 6 plus.
> 
> And its made in France. And I got it for 20% off thanks to a Sands Point Shops coupon code.



Beautiful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

slycookies said:


> Beautiful bag!!





swdl said:


>





thedseer said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you all!


----------



## Phiomega

I fell in love with the reversible Roseau and pulled the trigger yesterday:


hope you can see the white insides peeking out, will take the reverse side picture later
The tote is so soft but tough --- I like the simplicity of the lines and the gorgeous camel/white combination.... Very springy!


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> I fell in love with the reversible Roseau and pulled the trigger yesterday:
> View attachment 3317701
> 
> hope you can see the white insides peeking out, will take the reverse side picture later
> The tote is so soft but tough --- I like the simplicity of the lines and the gorgeous camel/white combination.... Very springy!



Camel is one of my favorite neutrals.
I am loving these new reveals!


----------



## thedseer

Phiomega said:


> I fell in love with the reversible Roseau and pulled the trigger yesterday:
> View attachment 3317701
> 
> hope you can see the white insides peeking out, will take the reverse side picture later
> The tote is so soft but tough --- I like the simplicity of the lines and the gorgeous camel/white combination.... Very springy!



Love this!


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received the Cocchino crossbody bag and its a keeper. I was looking for a dressier minibag to wear when going out to dinner with DH or when going wine tasting (our favorite hobby lol) and this will work perfectly. &#127863;&#127863;This summer we are taking a trip to Bordeaux to celebrate a milestone birthday of mine and this bag is definitely going with me, probably along with several Neos.
> 
> Here are some quick pics. It's a boxy bag but the lea
> 
> And its made in France. And I got it for 20% off thanks to a Sands Point Shops coupon code.



Oh, so cute.  
I took a look at the clutch but I had to refraim since I had too many black clutches.





Phiomega said:


> I fell in love with the reversible Roseau and pulled the trigger yesterday:
> View attachment 3317701
> 
> hope you can see the white insides peeking out, will take the reverse side picture later
> The tote is so soft but tough --- I like the simplicity of the lines and the gorgeous camel/white combination.... Very springy!




Yay! My SA was trying to persuade me to get the LH today but I have my heart set on the SH, which was OOS. I'll probably pick mine up end of the month hopefully.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Oh, so cute.
> I took a look at the clutch but I had to refraim since I had too many black clutches.



Thank you seton!  Did you see the Cocchino bags at an NYC boutique? In any event I'm so glad to have tracked mine down. Had been thinking I might not find one until I got to France....



Phiomega said:


> I fell in love with the reversible Roseau and pulled the trigger yesterday:
> View attachment 3317701
> 
> hope you can see the white insides peeking out, will take the reverse side picture later
> The tote is so soft but tough --- I like the simplicity of the lines and the gorgeous camel/white combination.... Very springy!



Congrats on your Roseau! Camel is such a beautiful versatile color.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you seton!  Did you see the Cocchino bags at an NYC boutique? In any event I'm so glad to have tracked mine down. Had been thinking I might not find one until I got to France....
> 
> :




No, I just meant that I looked at pix. LC USA is still not going to stock it.


----------



## swdl

Phiomega said:


> I fell in love with the reversible Roseau and pulled the trigger yesterday:
> View attachment 3317701
> 
> hope you can see the white insides peeking out, will take the reverse side picture later
> The tote is so soft but tough --- I like the simplicity of the lines and the gorgeous camel/white combination.... Very springy!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Phiomega

EGBDF said:


> Camel is one of my favorite neutrals.
> 
> I am loving these new reveals!







thedseer said:


> Love this!







seton said:


> Yay! My SA was trying to persuade me to get the LH today but I have my heart set on the SH, which was OOS. I'll probably pick mine up end of the month hopefully.







Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Roseau! Camel is such a beautiful versatile color.







swdl said:


> Congrats!!!




Thank you all... I am a camel lover indeed.... 

Will try to take a pic of the reverse version as I will use it today... Out in a theme park yesterday and no way I am going to use my new Roseau there!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Pearl MSH. The color is gorgeous in person, I tried to capture it as best I could. It really does have a pearl like sheen to it. I ordered it from Sands Point on Friday afternoon & received it Saturday morning [emoji5]&#65039;. And MSH has become my favorite style.


----------



## LuvAllBags

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3320591
> 
> Pearl MSH. The color is gorgeous in person, I tried to capture it as best I could. It really does have a pearl like sheen to it. I ordered it from Sands Point on Friday afternoon & received it Saturday morning [emoji5]&#65039;. And MSH has become my favorite style.




Beautiful! I love MSH - easy and practical!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! I love MSH - easy and practical!




Thank you! I just love the look of a bag on the crook of the arm [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Thank you! I just love the look of a bag on the crook of the arm [emoji6]


That's a chic look. Love your Pearl. It absolutely lives up to its name with that pearly sheen.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a chic look. Love your Pearl. It absolutely lives up to its name with that pearly sheen.




Thank you! The sheen is so lovely on this, I wish I could capture it better!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Thank you! The sheen is so lovely on this, I wish I could capture it better!


I think you captured it really well. It's lovely! Grey is one of my fav colors.


----------



## HesitantShopper

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3320591
> 
> Pearl MSH. The color is gorgeous in person, I tried to capture it as best I could. It really does have a pearl like sheen to it. I ordered it from Sands Point on Friday afternoon & received it Saturday morning [emoji5]&#65039;. And MSH has become my favorite style.



That is gorgeous! I love grey in general...


----------



## VerucaSalt921

HesitantShopper said:


> That is gorgeous! I love grey in general...




Me too! Thank you, I absolutely love it. It's such a beautiful shade, I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> It's holding both a mini umbrella and a sunglasses case.



Love your review and thoughts. I think my breathing quickened a little when I read that you can have both a mini umbrella and sunglasses within. I usually have both in all my bags and love small bags with capacity for these two items. I love the look, dressy and yet chic at the same time. I can imagine it looking out to a gorgeous vineyard. Thank you for sharing about this bag. Great help to me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> The tote is so soft but tough --- I like the simplicity of the lines and the gorgeous camel/white combination.... Very springy!



I was convinced that camel is not a color for me. In the sense I cannot wear clothes in it. But I had always loved the richness of this tone. So warm and I think its a fabulous neutral tone.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think my breathing quickened a little when I read that you can have both a mini umbrella and sunglasses within.



Lol I know exactly what you mean! It holds a lot for its size because its boxy and relatively wide, rather than flat. Best of luck with the pursuit. &#127863;&#127863;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Lol I know exactly what you mean! It holds a lot for its size because its boxy and relatively wide, rather than flat. Best of luck with the pursuit. &#127863;&#127863;


WIDE is the keyword here. More space is always good. SPS is having another sale currently but I just bought something so I need to be good. The petal pink version of it looks so pretty too. I actually like the fact that the hardware is silver for black and gunmetal (I think) for the petal pink. I did not have a very good experience with the gold hardware of the Honore as I live in a country with high humidity thus I try to avoid gold hardware where possible.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I actually like the fact that the hardware is silver for black and gunmetal (I think) for the petal pink.



On the black bag, the chain on the strap is blackened but the pushlock is shiny silver. I think you can see the contrast in these two pics:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> On the black bag, the chain on the strap is blackened but the pushlock is shiny silver. I think you can see the contrast in these two pics:



I missed out on those details! Love the contrast and the mix of metals. You are a strong enabler, you know? [emoji6] [emoji5]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received the Cocchino crossbody bag and its a keeper. I was looking for a dressier minibag to wear when going out to dinner with DH or when going wine tasting (our favorite hobby lol) and this will work perfectly. [emoji485][emoji485]This summer we are taking a trip to Bordeaux to celebrate a milestone birthday of mine and this bag is definitely going with me, probably along with several Neos.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some quick pics. It's a boxy bag but the leather is soft and supple, not stiff or the type that will scratch easily. Strap drop is about 22.5"-23" and I am 5'4" and can wear it crossbody or straight down on one shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> The body of the bag measures about 8" wide x 7" high x 3" deep. Because of its depth it can really hold a lot. I filled it with relatively big stuff in the pic below, just to show as an example. It's holding both a mini umbrella and a sunglasses case (normally I would carry one or the other, depending on the weather, not both); a midsize continental wallet (in a minibag I'd usually skip the full wallet and just carry a card case or put my cash/ID/credit cards in the zipped pocket); and an iPhone 6 plus.
> 
> 
> 
> And its made in France. And I got it for 20% off thanks to a Sands Point Shops coupon code.




What a practical yet beautiful little bag!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> What a practical yet beautiful little bag!



Thank you!


----------



## slycookies

Was this denim style part of the spring line and I missed it? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## slycookies

The other duty free store had it in a lighter version too. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mermaid.braid

slycookies said:


> Was this denim style part of the spring line and I missed it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app





slycookies said:


> The other duty free store had it in a lighter version too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



It's the Longchamp 2.0 line in canvas, new for this spring.


----------



## slycookies

mermaid.braid said:


> It's the Longchamp 2.0 line in canvas, new for this spring.


 Thank you!  I must have missed it earlier.  I almost bought one but I was in the airport headed to Italy for 10 days so I decided I should wait. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3320591
> 
> Pearl MSH. The color is gorgeous in person, I tried to capture it as best I could. It really does have a pearl like sheen to it. I ordered it from Sands Point on Friday afternoon & received it Saturday morning [emoji5]&#65039;. And MSH has become my favorite style.


This looks really nice. Every pic online makes it look like a hazy grey. Is it really white irl or does it look grey?


----------



## VerucaSalt921

It's definitely grey, with a pearl sheen. This is it compared to white tissue paper. It looks a bit dull here, the sheen is much prettier IRL.


----------



## pixiejenna

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3329321
> 
> It's definitely grey, with a pearl sheen. This is it compared to white tissue paper. It looks a bit dull here, the sheen is much prettier IRL.


Thanks! I will have to wait until I can see it IRL I think. I'm kind of looking for something more white vs grey but might like the grey. The sheen might be what sways me to get it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## VerucaSalt921

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks! I will have to wait until I can see it IRL I think. I'm kind of looking for something more white vs grey but might like the grey. The sheen might be what sways me to get it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app




I highly recommend it. The color is gorgeous, I wanted to get it in case it didn't come back again.


----------



## slycookies

Went shopping on holiday...some how came back with a pair of shoes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

slycookies said:


> Went shopping on holiday...



I find it exhilarating to shop for anything LC whilst on holiday. Love your new shoes!


----------



## LuvAllBags

slycookies said:


> Went shopping on holiday...some how came back with a pair of shoes.




Ooh - excellent choice!


----------



## mermaid.braid

slycookies said:


> Went shopping on holiday...some how came back with a pair of shoes.



Lovely shot & beautiful shoes!


----------



## EGBDF

slycookies said:


> Went shopping on holiday...some how came back with a pair of shoes.



Very pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

slycookies said:


> Went shopping on holiday...some how came back with a pair of shoes.



That's a cool pic! nice shoes too.


----------



## seton

slycookies said:


> Went shopping on holiday...some how came back with a pair of shoes.



So pretty. I was there last week n the bags are all gone


----------



## seton

More


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> More



I must learn how to tie a scarf like what they've done on the Navy RR!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> So pretty. I was there last week n the bags are all gone



ooh fun! Did you get anything?


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> I must learn how to tie a scarf like what they've done on the Navy RR!



I will probably do one twilly wrapped around the back handle on my RR. 






EGBDF said:


> ooh fun! Did you get anything?



Unfortunately, they were out of stock on the black RR. They are expecting 20 more next month so I am going to have to wait.


The rest of the pix.


----------



## slycookies

seton said:


> So pretty. I was there last week n the bags are all gone


 Rome had the same window display!   They didn't have the bags and only one size in each style of shoe.  But I only saw 2 Scott prints. Sadly I saw the shop in Florence but don't recall their display and I didn't go in.  

I told the associate I had bought the bags in München and she asked if we could speak in German as it was easier than English.  She was very nice.


----------



## slycookies

Thank you everyone for the shoe love!  I can't wait to wear them but first I must get an extra hole punched in the strap. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> The rest of the pix.



So many SOL bags!!!! *Drools

Good luck with getting your RR next month! The day will arrive soon


----------



## crappie

Couldnt resist getting the roseau reversible in after seeing the beautiful pics.

Bag is insanely light and holds its shape well. Quality is great. TGIF


----------



## Cosmopolitan

crappie said:


> Couldnt resist getting the roseau reversible in after seeing the beautiful pics.
> 
> Bag is insanely light and holds its shape well. Quality is great. TGIF



Beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## cheidel

crappie said:


> Couldnt resist getting the roseau reversible in after seeing the beautiful pics.
> 
> Bag is insanely light and holds its shape well. Quality is great. TGIF


Congrats!  It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Konicek007

Cyclamen 2016. Gooooooorgeous colour!


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Konicek007 said:


> Cyclamen 2016. Gooooooorgeous colour!


God, that's a gorgeous happy bright pink  I feel that some of their brighter/lighter colours haven't been going too well with the warm brown colour of the leather straps (ahem cool-toned pastel colours ahem) but yours doesn't have that problem! Any thoughts on how to pull off the Cyclamen colour without clashing too much with the rest of the outfit?


----------



## Konicek007

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> God, that's a gorgeous happy bright pink  I feel that some of their brighter/lighter colours haven't been going too well with the warm brown colour of the leather straps (ahem cool-toned pastel colours ahem) but yours doesn't have that problem! Any thoughts on how to pull off the Cyclamen colour without clashing too much with the rest of the outfit?


Oh do you think it clashes with those shoes and bomber jacket? I never thought of that! I wear it with everything..


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Konicek007 said:


> Oh do you think it clashes with those shoes and bomber jacket? I never thought of that! I wear it with everything..




No, I was actually thinking "she paired that pretty well witb the grey shirt and pink jacket"! 

I think a problem would only start to come in when you wear something in 1) a colour that clashes 2) fights with the bag for visual attention. It's such a nice statement piece!


----------



## yukizou0817

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3235550
> 
> When did this one come out? I hadn't seen it before


Last december! It's bloomie exclusive  Got it last year and absolutely love it!


----------



## Konicek007

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> No, I was actually thinking "she paired that pretty well witb the grey shirt and pink jacket"!
> 
> I think a problem would only start to come in when you wear something in 1) a colour that clashes 2) fights with the bag for visual attention. It's such a nice statement piece!



Thank you. Lol! When I chose the clothes It never even occurred to me that it matches well lol! 
Sometimes i think the bag is SO bright! 
Yesterday a cashier in a supermarket was very disturbed by the bag, she couldn't stop staring on and then she said - oh I love your bag!


----------



## pbnjam

Konicek007 said:


> Cyclamen 2016. Gooooooorgeous colour!



Beautiful color! I like to have bright accessories since I normally wear neutrals.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

crappie said:


> Bag is insanely light and holds its shape well. Quality is great.



It is so pretty. Love the sheen on it. 


Konicek007 said:


> Cyclamen 2016. Gooooooorgeous colour!


I love Cyclamen and have a cosmetic pouch in it. The color is so vibrant.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Konicek007 said:


> Cyclamen 2016. Gooooooorgeous colour!




Love this...I have the SSH. Gorgeous, happy color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Konicek007 said:


> Cyclamen 2016. Gooooooorgeous colour!



Such a happy color perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crappie said:


> Couldnt resist getting the roseau reversible in after seeing the beautiful pics.
> 
> Bag is insanely light and holds its shape well. Quality is great. TGIF



Very nice! looks super roomy.


----------



## the_baglover

Saw the new le pliage at the longchamp boutique today in 2 pinks, pale blue, and a colour that looked yellow. The new colours are lovely for summer but I don't think they will last if you live anywhere with rain or dust.


----------



## EGBDF

Did anyone ever buy or see the cuir ballet flats with the heel? I have never seen them in stock on the website.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Did anyone ever buy or see the cuir ballet flats with the heel? I have never seen them in stock on the website.




Then the US stores are probably not carrying it. I noticed that they greatly reduced the shoe selection this season.


----------



## yukizou0817

They look so pretty!!!!

Just ordered mine today!



crappie said:


> Couldnt resist getting the roseau reversible in after seeing the beautiful pics.
> 
> Bag is insanely light and holds its shape well. Quality is great. TGIF


----------

